# ATI drivers never kick past mesa3d

## BloodyIron

I have gone to the ends of the earth to try and get the ATI drivers working for my x1650 (agp).

I have scoured http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers for all pieces of possible useful information.

I googled (even tried the google linux) the errors I got from xorg log, even checked other distros for possible solution.

This is way harder than it should be, but I am uncertain who dropped the ball (the documentation or AMD/ATI?).

Either way, PLEASE HELP ME!

Here is relevant info:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r7

xorg log (clipped the relevant section)

```
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "glx"

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7167

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

As I mentioned above, it keeps kicking into the mesa3d drivers, instead of the actual ATI drivers.

----------

## dnadesign

Hello. Make sure you have the following things set:

 - xorg.conf - drivers set to fglrx

 - xorg.conf - Module section has Load dri

 - xorg.conf - make sure you have this section:

```
Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

 - xorg.conf - make sure you have composite disabled if you're not using AIGLX;

 - kernel - make sure the fglrx module is loaded at startup (add a line with fglrx in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

 - eselect - make sure you run eselect opengl set ati as root

When all those requirements are met, you should have DRI running with ATI.

EDIT: Here's a similar thread where we managed to get it running: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690961-highlight-.html

----------

## BloodyIron

I went through your list to double check everything, the only ones I was missing were:

-Load dri in xorg.conf

-the DRI section code you quoted

-autoloading the fglrx

So I did them (and tested after each change)

The rest was already done through the aticonfig or the HOWTO listed above.

I also went through that thread to see if there was anything else I was missing, but same results.

Results:

Same error via the xorg log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) and fglrxinfo still reports mesa3d

sadface

----------

## dnadesign

Ok then. The non-AIGLX approach didn't work, so know we'll try with AIGLX. Here's a how-to for AIGLX: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX. Some of those things you should already have.

----------

## BloodyIron

Okay, I tried that. Same issue.

I found a neat command which outputs the errors from Xorg, so here's what I'm getting:

```
grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error -1023

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

I looked up the first error, and they suggested turning on internal AGPGART, but that resulted in the same thing.  :Sad: 

----------

## BloodyIron

also, I tried aticonfig --overlay-type=opengl and Xv, neither worked. Which setting should I stick with?

----------

## BloodyIron

OMG I FEEL LIKE SUCH A FOOL.

Solution:

Compile chipset driver under the agpgart section for my mobo (I forgot I was dealing with a via mobo).

Thanks for your help anyways!

----------

## BloodyIron

Oh, also, are there any settings that you recommend to improve performance at all? Considering you know my setup rather well...

----------

## dnadesign

Can't help you here. Optimizing X for different sets of drivers and cards is a problem we don't have a solution to. Options may vary from card to card and driver to driver.

----------

